# Roland Bee Baa



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

just wondering if anybody out there uses a Roland Bee Baa , I have a circa 75 model and its a cool sounding pedal , very deep and dirty , I don't find it that versatile but its got a sound all its own in my opinion .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A number of folks have commented on how much they like them. You can get a kit and/or information to make one here: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=26

Note that, while the stock original is wired up such that you select between preset boost level or fuzz, it is a trivial matter to mod it so that the fuzz and boost aspects are disaggregated. In other words, you could install a simple toggle to make use of the two drive-level controls and make it go from one level of fuzz to another, or from one degree of boost to another.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I used to have one - scored it in a pawnshop in Saskatoon for $35 back in the mid 90's, traded it in got $225 for it 6-7 yrs ago.

I wish I still had it now, but more just for the coolness of having it rather than every day utility. I did find it very hard to dial out the harshness of it, tho I was playing thru a blackface Fender always with the bright switch engaged. Real square wave fuzz, not spitty but not smooth at all. Would be cool to hear what it sounded like thru some of the amps I have now (Marshall Hiwatt Traynor).


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to use mine more often back when I had a Hiwatt 50 watt DR era head and cab with Fanes it was stupid loud before it broke up on its own , can you say bleeding ears , now I have a 1987 Marshall with master vol control which needs no pedals to make it scream .The Bee Baamainly only comes out when I am goofing around .But its still pretty cool .Its construction looks a bit like vintage EH pedals .BTW thanks for the tip Mhammer , it sounds interesting . Oh by the way I got my Bee Baa for free , it came in the back of an old Garnet Revolution 1/12 tube combo I bought years ago , when I asked the guy selling the amp if the pedal stuffed in the back was included he laughed at me and said what do you think ? I don't need it ! If he only knew . The amp cost me a whole $125.00 .


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

BeeBaa is cool. Pretty unique really. 
I have a Doublebeat too...
Anyone tried the weird FunnyCat?


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

I know a guy who used to have a funnycat ( he sold me a brown Roland Jetphaser , wish I still had it) but I never actually heard him use it .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a clone of one. When I set it to the sputtery mode, and feed that into an MXR Enevelope Filter, I can get some nifty sample&hold type effects.


----------



## mattpas (Oct 10, 2009)

stoptail said:


> just wondering if anybody out there uses a Roland Bee Baa , I have a circa 75 model and its a cool sounding pedal , very deep and dirty , I don't find it that versatile but its got a sound all its own in my opinion .


Hi all,
I just joined this forum and I am glad I found people who like the Bee Baa.
I always loved the deep fuzz of the Bee Baa but I agree that the original is not that versatile.
I took the original circuit and changed it up a bit and got rid of the boost switch. I didn't use it much. I also don't like that you either get mids or scooped mids so I took out the switch and added a pot to make the mids adjustable. It is a lot more usable but you still pretty much have that Wall of Fuzz sound even with the gain turned down low.
Overall it is a great pedal especially if you use single coils and want to have thick lead tones.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I used to have one for many years until my last move until it went astray. It wasn't working properly and I think it my have ended up getting thrown out

I quite liked it though.


----------



## mattpas (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a clip of mine I did with a Tele.
Go to the clip that says Son Of A Bee with Tele:
FUZZ CLIP

Clip is in three parts: 1. Scooped Mids 2. Mids at 12 o'clock 3. Full Mids


----------

